# Project Update



## Howard Gordon (Feb 23, 2017)

Started with the bicycle. Did all the prep work on the nickel plated parts, and got them to the plater. The rest of the bike is bare metal and ready for primer. Shifted focus to motor-wheel. Tuned-up and tired the bike it was attached to, then serviced the motor to see if it would run. After the 4th shot of starting fluid, it fired up and took off like a rocket. What fun! Now I'm confident I can tear down for restoration, knowing that all components are operable. Still havin fun - Howard


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2017)

Happy for you....soo kool! That tire is harder to find than a $25 bill, no?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 23, 2017)

Awesome - looks good!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2017)

What make of bike is that? Looks like it will be one cool ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## Howard Gordon (Feb 23, 2017)

Columbia Military Model


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 23, 2017)

Looking like it is going well! 
I'm certain that it will look amazing, your protects always do!


----------



## Bozman (Jul 25, 2019)

Howard Gordon said:


> Columbia Military Model



Howard do you have the serial number of your Military Model? Adrian is putting together a list of WWI bicycles with Serial numbers.

Thanks from another Military Model owner.


----------

